# let's "stalk" each other! lol



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone wanna play this game with me???  it's where you "stalk" the last person who posted and pick one thing from their profile that you can compliment them on  and post a message with their screenname complimenting them on whatever it is that you liked about their profile or picture or whatever.

so basically someone has to say something nice to me first xD but i'll do it to you guys as you start posting on here since I'm the first one and have no one to compliment before me 

the goal is to help us think more outside our self-involved anxiety by thinking about other people and also realizing something interesting or nice about yourself by hearing it from other ppl!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You from u.s :3 and you like svu i love that series! Means you cool


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

u have a meme for ur avatar or profile pic lol i love memes  im obsessed with ifunny. i read ur profile, lol, u got a good sense of humor


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

You have an avatar of flowers which reminds me of the saying "Smell the flowers while you can". I like that.

Also, it has to be said and eventually will, that this is ridiculously similar to the "_Compliment the person above_" thread, but the more positivity the better, so keep this going or at least try to differentiate from the other.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I really like your taste in films


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

^ You belong to the coolest Social Groups on SAS.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it's awesome you appreciate the arts so much such as literature, film and music


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

^ I have to give you plus points for being an English major. I tried that for a semester and it was confusing and hard and a crazy amount of work, so you have my respect there.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

^ You have a fantastic job.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was going to do yours earlier BadGirl, but after I looked at your profile someone else already had. I was going to say that I liked your response to music, books and movies which was "lots" to all three. Also, you have a beautiful new coat!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

antireconciler said:


> ^ I have to give you plus points for being an English major. I tried that for a semester and it was confusing and hard and a crazy amount of work, so you have my respect there.


I appreciate that, thanks!  I was a History major for a while since I do love History but my passion waned for it at the university level. The amount of work I had to do this semester for my English classes was intense, luckily after next semester I'll be finished. I really like your taste in literature as well. I love the works of Emerson and Whitman especially.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I was going to do yours earlier BadGirl, but after I looked at your profile someone else already had. I was going to say that I liked your response to music, books and movies which was "lots" to all three. Also, you have a beautiful new coat!


Oh thank you - I'm now going to put my new coat (with the hood to cover my head) back up as my avatar),


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Oh thank you - I'm now going to put my new coat (with the hood to cover my head) back up as my avatar),


I do like that avatar better.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I like your list of hobbies, I enjoy weight lifting, reading and video games as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sci Fi, Fantasy and Horror are the best genres of books and movies. I love some kinds of metal, too.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is cute. People who enjoy intelligent conversation stand on a high pedestal in my book, it's a very underaprreciated form of interaction.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Lovely avatar, interesting "About Me", great taste in movies, awesome country and nice random photo album.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> Lovely avatar, interesting "About Me", great taste in movies, awesome country and nice random photo album.


I love how you have a video game quote that actually is worth reading.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

MuckyMuck, you read of Mice and Men...i love that book...also, ireland is a beautiful country


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

DenizenOfDespair, you sound like you really have a distinct personality when it comes to books and music and such, and i really admire that, because a lot of people don't know what they like lol including me, at times, so it's good that you really know what ur interests are.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

BadGirl, ur name Emma is very pretty! i love that name, might wanna name my future daughter that if i have one...lol ur profile was amusing to read too haha, short and to the point  sometimes, i need to be that way in life!!!! lolz

antireconciler, it says ur a runner, which is great because i like walking my dog and running at times--plus i heard its very good for combatting depression and anxiety, so sounds like ur doing something really good for urself


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

JH1983, nice hobbies! sounds like ur keeping urself busy which is really good for us SA people  i love reading too but i never feel like i have the time to read :/


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Amy, the thing I liked about you ... you seem to have a *selfless* personality. This is probably the best thing I look for in people and I am not even making this up. Plus, I recently am trying to study how to maintain a drug store or a pharmacy, so I can automate their work using computers. May be you can help me out


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Works with software, which is cool. Trying to teach myself some coding for game development and it aint easy. 
Likes Daft Punk which can always be appreciated, has an interesting profile image and spoke the truth about amy, who does seem selfless, which is a wonderful thing to see in a person.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope you enjoy the holidays with your family. So I was watching a video the other day...David Brent...ever hear of him? Pretty funny.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

^other than the pedophile look everything on your profile seems good..
Lol Jk jk XD
You got awesome hobbies tho! Seems like you're truly working on yourself and that's awesome, it shows you're a warrior, and a fighter who won't quit


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Daniel C, woahh ur background for ur profile page is soo cool, i didn't know us users could do that  i too, am also a day dreamer... and i also love wall-e, its such a cute movie and its pretty meaningful at the same time  plus, u seem like someone who has a lot to say and a deep thinker lol based off ur profile


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

000XXX000, i like ur background--batman!!!! nananananana lol and i also like eminem and ellie goulding


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

First of all, Amy is a great name. And when I'm reading your profile page I see you're a very caring person and want to help people. Plus, you like The Walking Dead, awesome


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

amy94 said:


> Daniel C, woahh ur background for ur profile page is soo cool, i didn't know us users could do that  i too, am also a day dreamer... and i also love wall-e, its such a cute movie and its pretty meaningful at the same time  plus, u seem like someone who has a lot to say and a deep thinker lol based off ur profile


WTF Amy why you skip me!
thats some BS! ****!:mum


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> WTF Amy why you skip me!
> thats some BS! ****!:mum


I got you bro. After checking your profile you look like a total badass with the shaved/bald head. I also noticed you're a vegan which kind of takes away from my first statement, but this isn't the insult thread so whatever I'll leave it alone. I mean really what are you going to do kick my ***? Come at me!!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

@Amy, Thank you! I appreciate that.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Crimeclub.
You say you like helping people in your "About Me". I believe that, every post of yours i see is nothing but positive, always with the other person in focus, whereas a lot of us, me included, when replying to someone, end up just talking about ourselves, you rarely do and just genuinely want to help people.
You're one of the good guys.
Im not coming on to you by the way...unless...nah....forget about it.

EDIT:
Sorry DenizenOfDespair.
Like i mentioned before, very jealous of your hair, you have an awesome taste in movies, which i can tell from your photo and your "About Me". Last but not least, cool name.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

MuckyMuck, you are really good photographer.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

housebunny said:


> MuckyMuck, you are really good photographer.


housebunny, your profile is the first person's I've visited without you having had posted something on my profile and not being on my friend list. It's way odd and I feel strange doing this. :afr

Anywho, your about me isn't filled in! But from your friends list, you seem to add some pretty cool individuals so you're probably pretty awesome too. And Travel Addicts social group!? I should belong to that (but I'm scared to join those) but I love traveling too and anyone who can appreciate traveling like we do, is pretty interesting in my book. And you love dogs, holy heck, me too.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

FunkyFedoras you're a pretty awesome person as far as what i seen in your profile!
I like how one of your hobbies is being crazy Lol
And i give you props for being able to hold 2 jobs! Keep it up
Reading is great as well!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I got you bro. After checking your profile you look like a total badass with the shaved/bald head. I also noticed you're a vegan which kind of takes away from my first statement, but this isn't the insult thread so whatever I'll leave it alone. I mean really what are you going to do kick my ***? Come at me!!


Ah man that's how you feel dude?! lol man now i dont wanna go fishing with you no more! lol yea im going to kick your a** cyber style haha
Hey i'll have you know it takes discipline and a lot of integrity to be vegan or vegetarian 
But since you looked out for me is only right and fair that i return the favor
was gonna do it earlier but didn't had time
So i already told you you're a great sas fisher man and looking at your profile you also seem like a total bad a** not for the bald head but because of your gangster user name, but i also seen you wanna be a "nurse" and i thought that was more of a woman's job LOL :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> and looking at your profile you also seem like a total bad as* not for the bald head but because of your gangster user name, *but i also seen you wanna be a "nurse" and i thought that was more of a woman's job LOL* :b


Damn it.

"Touché!"


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Well since things got out of hand, I will give another for you Crimeclub
Oreo is really cute, and I'm guessing you're a back to the future fan!! Which automatically qualifies you for a brownie.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Likes the matrix and avatar too :3 seems nice also CHEERS!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

aww im sorry Going_crazy! i may have skipped around just cuz some people posted on here more than once lol...plus, i've just been doing a couple posts at a time, because i've been in between finals and super busy studying 

anyways, you seem like someone who wants to live life to the fullest from ur profile when u said u want to go through life experiencing...plus, u said u love reading which is great  so do i, but i feel like i never have the time!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

LeeMann, I like ur choice of music  and also i like watching documentaries too, especially with kevin richardson and his documentaries on lions, cuz i love lions 0.0


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

crimeclub, u sound like a really well-rounded person--good to have an artistic side, and nursing is a great career!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent, i really liked that quote u picked by florence...its beautiful  love the movie avatar too...u also said u struggle with ur relationship with God --i have too in the past but lately its been better and hopefully will grow


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

The Islander, u like a lot of movies that i like: fast and furious, the simpsons, ice age, etc LOVE ice age haha u sound like a really kind person too


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Evo1114, u sound like ur also very well-rounded, u got a job and u got ur family and ur keeping active doing yoga and pilates and other stuff--that's really great! keep it up  hopefully, it will help u beat the SA


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

housebunny, that profile pic is beautiful  also, it looks like ur pretty active on here, u got a lot of visitor messages  hehe and ur in those social groups too, that's great, keep it up  hopefully this site will help us get better!!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

FunkyFedoras, i like the kitty profile pic  hehe u also sound pretty active, doing running and yoga...its cool that ur studying languages, im gonna try to take arabic next year so that i can talk with my cousins more fluently


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

hope i didn't miss anyone!!! lemme know if i skipped  hard to keep track, switching from page to page lol


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

amy94 said:


> LeeMann, I like ur choice of music  and also i like watching documentaries too, especially with kevin richardson and his documentaries on lions, cuz i love lions 0.0


LOL Lions! I generally like documentaries about any of the big cats. I was hopping for you to respond. But finally you did it. haha Thanks.



amy94 said:


> hope i didn't miss anyone!!! lemme know if i skipped  hard to keep track, switching from page to page lol


You've already done the impossible.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I like the new curtains dude.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

^ NoHeart - you have a big heart.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> ^ NoHeart - you have a big heart.


Yay I get to stalk Badgirl without having to feel creepy like I usually do!

Badgirl, you're a stalwart Christian with a very pretty name, you like people who speak nicely to you but you seem to mostly converse with people on here who wont speak nicely to you, and there's a girl in your profile picture and I'm wondering if it's you.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Mike likes to help others and likes movies and artistic things


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hermiter has a fascinating hobby which is nicely alluded to in his avatar.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

NoHeart, I liked what you said about peeling the onion!! the first time i heard that was on shrek and i loved that expression ever since  i think everyone is like that-everyone wants to share more of their selves and be more of who they are but we have to be brave enough to stand up for ourselves and be who we truly are


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hermiter, i too am trying to find my happy place  seems like it's only a dream sometimes lol but anyways, ur hobby sounds interesting...aquaculture...whats that exactly?


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

thanks for all the compliments guys, i really appreciate them, it's nice to see a fresh perspective of myself and it made me feel a little better


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't even have to look at your profile for one. A quick glance at this thread showed me that you're a very caring person. The fact that youre going into pharm to help people just proves it further.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

i like this thread


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

lifelikeahole, thank you!!! you seem like a funny guy from ur profile. and i, too, am usually located in the kitchen eating food  also, i really liked the John 3:16 quote you put up. it reminds me that God loves me, cuz sometimes i forget i guess and its good to feel like someone loves you and has got your back


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

galaticsenator, you sound pretty confident in urself which is great!  body type: babe hahaha we should work to make that an official body category  lolz anyways, you have a very distinct personality and interests which is pretty cool, because like i said to someone else before, sometimes i don't really know what i like and wish i knew myself better. also, i like ur profile pic, everybody loves nutella nowadays!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

lol no tips, because i haven't actually started pharmacy school, still in my prerequisites.  but anyways, your profile was really entertaining to read especially under "signature" xD bahahaha laughed so hard  anyways, you seem like you have a really distinct personality and know what u like...it's cool u like anime--i have lots of friends who are obsessed with anime hehe and origami is pretty cool, wish i had the patience to learn! lol


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ Your avatar is like the guy on Battlefield , creepy


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

hammerfast, ur profile pic is so cute lol i sorta wish ppl looked like that in real life  because then we'd all be so adorable :3


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I never knew that pharmacy had its own field and now I just learned something new  
I feel like February isn't coming any sooner for the remaining season of the Walking Dead which is just killing me from that major cliffhanger :/


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

brandini734, i also love of mice and men and to kill a mockingbird. and yea i want it to be february already!!  i can't wait for the new walking dead episodes. i feel like somehow Judith will be found somewhere, maybe taken by one of the older kids. i really hope so


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Amy is a great name and you like the walking dead, that's very awesome.


----------



## PandorasBox (Feb 1, 2009)

^ we both share a love for drawing!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

EternalTime, ur profile pic is awesome lol i was watching the cat dance for like 10 min  also Sierra is a really pretty name too


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

PandorasBox, its great that u meditate! that's probably really good to keep ur mind and body healthy  keep it up....also, i have a dog too. my dog cheers me up when my SA tends to be worser than usual lol


----------

